# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ! ασύρματης σύνδεσης

## effie

Γεια σας!

Πρόσφατα ξεκίνησα να χρησιμοποιώ λίνουξ και αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με την ασύρματη σύνδεση. Συνδέω το λαπτοπ μου κανονικά ενσύρματα με το ίντερνετ αλλά δε γνωρίζω πως γίνεται η αναζήτηση δικτύων για να συνδέομαι ασύρματα ...Παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με  ::  
ΛΣ: Debian 6.0

----------


## akakios

http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi

----------


## effie

θα το κοιτάξω, ευχαριστώ  ::

----------

